# Eldrad ulthran tactis needed...



## Tabletoptauempire (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey, im looking for some tactics on Farseer Eldrad ultran of the ulthwe craft world. I know my army can be used well and it could completly obliterate the annoying SM but i dont know how to use him, reply plz!!!!!!:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Eldrad... well, he's not exactly hard to use. You should always be using Fortune, usually Doom or Guide, and then use the third power situationally. If you want cast all three, but if Fortune fails then recast. Always. Generally, I'd rather have Doom or Guide than use Eldritch Storm, but Mind War can sometimes be handy. Especially if you cast it twice, and then hope that the dice don't screw you up with Fortune.

Midnight


----------



## Tabletoptauempire (Aug 6, 2011)

really, fortune? i was going for doom, mind war and guide, fortune sounds like crap...


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

fortune & guide/doom are the "power" spells for eldar.

mainly rerollable 3+ armor saves = awesome (fortune right?)

rerollable to hit/to wound(?) = awesome since its an army wide buff (guide & doom respectively?)

mind war, its alright but like most "stat attacks" (what i call them) its not all that great against SMs of any caliber, and it has a really close range IIRC which isnt really where you want to be.

everything else the eldar have can simply be done by other units


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Theres not a whole lot of stuff that's worth taking out with MW that can be taken out with mind war easily. The majority of HQ have LD 10 so you need to roll higher and then beat their invul. Hell even Klawnobs have mob rule to make them Ld 10 (yes it does count we looked it up). 5 out of 6 games it won't do much. Fortune however!

Say your DA squad takes 20 wounds, 50% save chance so 10 kills, this wiped the squad. With fortune you get your save again now 5 die. 5 Dire Avengers are infinitely more useful than no dire avengers.

(although it is fun to see the look on your opponents face when his mighty space marine captain ,veteran of a thousand campaigns, in terminator armor returns to mental infancy and decides to play peekaboo with his purity seals for the rest of the game)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Tabletoptauempire said:


> really, fortune? i was going for doom, mind war and guide, fortune sounds like crap...


Fortune turns Seer Councils into monsters (Re-rollable Morale, 4+ re-rollable Invulnerable Saves, wounding on 2s, WS 5, I 5, 2 attacks each, Strength 9 vs. vehicles), and the Avatar into a tank (3+ 4++ re-rollable, T6). Guide and Doom are all right, but they're not the greatest. Cast them if you have a spare power or two going. Use Doom in combination with an assault from either Banshees or Harlequins (Harlequins are good candidates for Doom as re-rolling wounds is double the rends!)

Midnight


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't forget that you are able to redeploy D3+1 units before the start of the game with him.
It gives you the opportunity to refuse a flank whilst overloading the other, preferably with a Wave Serpent of Banshees c/w Eldrad and a Falcon with a unit of Fire Dragons, which would be your minimum and with any luck a Wave Serpent with a Seer Council.
If your opponent counters this, like for like then redeploy to the refused flank, FORTUNE the Wave Serpents, Flat Out and Star Engine the vehicles into the space outside of the opponent's vulnerable Flank. If you need it, Fortune on your vehicle allows a re-roll to the Cover Save gained from Flat Out. 
Next turn, annihilate their soft Flank.
In the event your opponent deploys across the board, redeploy your forces to Consolidate your overloaded Flank. 
Then Fortune your vehicles, Flat Out, etc.


----------

